# Fish Stores in Prince George?



## KevinPR (Aug 6, 2010)

I am visiting Prince George from Prince Rupert and isnce it is a bigger town I am thinknig they must have a pretty good fish store to say but plants and equipment (4 foot light). So if any of you know of a good fish store there if you wouldn't mind telling me the name of it and where it is. Thank you very much in advanced!


----------



## Orca (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Kevin, maybe you're already gone, but the only one I go to in PG is Total Pet. There aren't any non-chain stores there anymore as far as I know. Once and awhile they have interesting stuff and the guys there usually know what they're talking about (especially compared to the other big store...). Usually they are pretty pricey. 

I buy most of my stuff when I'm down in Vancouver or order it from a couple of our sponsers here (plants ship really well, and they are way cheaper down there).


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Little late to the thread here so sorry about that. As Orca said their are only two stores in Prince George that sell aquatic supplies, Total Pet and Pet Land. Both are way overpriced. Pet Land has a larger selection but their staff are pretty clueless.


----------

